# Attaching M.C. cable to wire that is supporting the drop ceiling.



## HARRY304E

God man said:


> Can you support your M.C. cable on wire that supports the drop ceiling or do you have to shoot up your own support wire. Please include code section with your answer.



300.11 Securing and Supporting.
(A) Secured in Place. Raceways, cable assemblies, boxes,
cabinets, and fittings shall be securely fastened in place.
Support wires that do not provide secure support shall not
be permitted as the sole support. Support wires and associated
fittings that provide secure support and that are installed
in addition to the ceiling grid support wires shall be
permitted as the sole support. Where independent support
wires are used, they shall be secured at both ends. Cables
and raceways shall not be supported by ceiling grids.


----------



## BBQ

HARRY304E said:


> 300.11 Securing and Supporting.
> (A) Secured in Place. Raceways, cable assemblies, boxes,
> cabinets, and fittings shall be securely fastened in place.
> Support wires that do not provide secure support shall not
> be permitted as the sole support. Support wires and associated
> fittings that provide secure support and that are installed
> in addition to the ceiling grid support wires shall be
> permitted as the sole support. Where independent support
> wires are used, they shall be secured at both ends. Cables
> and raceways shall not be supported by ceiling grids.


Please post the entire section including exceptions.


----------



## Sparky J

I don't have my book handy (don't shoot me) but here we have to shoot our own (sometimes paint them also to identify). Here it goes by jurisdiction but most want out tie wire separate from the ceiling grid wire. This is for MC or light fixtures, etc. The areas that want seperate support want it because the firemen like to chop ceilings first and ask questions later and some have dropped fixtures or whole ceilings on themselves fighting a fire.


----------



## BBQ

Please note the exceptions.



> *300.11 Securing and Supporting.
> (A) Secured in Place.* Raceways, cable assemblies, boxes,
> cabinets, and fittings shall be securely fastened in place.
> Support wires that do not provide secure support shall not
> be permitted as the sole support. Support wires and associated
> fittings that provide secure support and that are installed
> in addition to the ceiling grid support wires shall be
> permitted as the sole support. Where independent support
> wires are used, they shall be secured at both ends. Cables
> and raceways shall not be supported by ceiling grids.
> 
> *(1) Fire-Rated Assemblies.* Wiring located within the cavity
> of a fire-rated floor–ceiling or roof–ceiling assembly
> shall not be secured to, or supported by, the ceiling assembly,
> including the ceiling support wires. An independent
> means of secure support shall be provided and shall be
> permitted to be attached to the assembly. Where independent
> support wires are used, they shall be distinguishable
> by color, tagging, or other effective means from those that
> are part of the fire-rated design.
> 
> _Exception: The ceiling support system shall be permitted
> to support wiring and equipment that have been tested as
> part of the fire-rated assembly._
> 
> 
> *(2) Non–Fire-Rated Assemblies.* Wiring located within
> the cavity of a non–fire-rated floor–ceiling or roof–ceiling
> assembly shall not be secured to, or supported by, the ceiling
> assembly, including the ceiling support wires. An independent
> means of secure support shall be provided and
> shall be permitted to be attached to the assembly. Where
> independent support wires are used, they shall be distinguishable
> by color, tagging, or other effective means.
> 
> _Exception: The ceiling support system shall be permitted
> to support branch-circuit wiring and associated equipment
> where installed in accordance with the ceiling system
> manufacturer’s instructions._


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Yep those exceptions can make a difference


----------



## P-Electrician

Sparky J said:


> (sometimes paint them also to identify).


Has to be painted or tagged, " Where independant support wires are used, they shall be distinguishable by color, tagging, or other effective means" 300.11 (A)(2)

Just wait, one of the manufacturers that sits on the code panel is going to come out with colored tie wire


----------



## Electrician343

P-Electrician said:


> Has to be painted or tagged, " Where independant support wires are used, they shall be distinguishable by color, tagging, or other effective means" 300.11 (A)(2)
> 
> Just wait, one of the manufacturers that sits on the code panel is going to come out with colored tie wire


 
Correct you can't just go around randomly securing it to whatever ceiling wire that's closest, yours are usually spray painted.


----------



## HARRY304E

BBQ said:


> Please post the entire section including exceptions.


I'm sure that the OP read the exception in his code book..


----------



## jsmart84

You have to hang ceiling wires for your lights right? Hang your wires on them with some bat wings. Your ceiling wires/your support.


----------



## SparkYZ

jsmart84 said:


> You have to hang ceiling wires for your lights right? Hang your wires on them with some bat wings. Your ceiling wires/your support.


 That's always been my standard procedure.


----------



## Roger.

jsmart84 said:


> You have to hang ceiling wires for your lights right?


Not per the NEC.
It can be a building code or seismic issue but it is not always required.

Roger


----------



## k_buz

We just secure the lights to the grid with either Caddy clips or screw them down with tek screws.


----------



## GEORGE D

k_buz said:


> We just secure the lights to the grid with either Caddy clips or screw them down with tek screws.


Check specs though, sometimes they call for it regardless.


----------

